# Sections. how big and how many?



## remo (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi everyone &#55357;&#56842; my loft is 12x6 and a walk in type (well 11.8 x 6.3 but its nothing to split hairs over) what I wanted everyone to help with is how many sections I could fit into my loft as very soon I will be separating it for breeders and flyers and in autumn hens and cocks. Ideally I would like three sections and a corridor but that would give me 4x4 sections would that be too small or should I go for 6x4 with or without a corridor or 6x6. You can see the dilemma I'm in &#55357;&#56861; any positive input would be great &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

3-4foot wide sections. You could open to of the section while theyre YB stage.

check out my2md build..its almost the same size as yours. There's a drawing on post #29 where you could see what Im talking about.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/2nd-loft-build-75967.html


----------



## remo (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks Mike &#55357;&#56842; that's a nice little loft you've got. Do they get on with each other alright in smaller sections?


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

remo said:


> Thanks Mike �� that's a nice little loft you've got. Do they get on with each other alright in smaller sections?


you're welcome. yes, i only have 16-20 per section. there will always be cooing and pecking for perch rights.


----------

